# [SOLVED] TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N(samsung) won't burn



## Omega_vu (Jul 21, 2009)

I have TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N,but I cant burn,everything is ok until end of burn proces when it says error,i have nero ex. but i also try with other software's,hardware manager everything ok,just that....if someone can help pls..ray:ray:

error:

Bla

4C87-200M-4045-E10K-000X-X640-0800-3X00-0000-4072-6K9C-**** (*)

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.9.6.4
Internal Version: 7, 9, 6, 4
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N>Version: SB01 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.9.6.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N >Version: SB01 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.9.6.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD1600JS-00MHB1 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On
CdRomPeripheral : TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N atapi Port 3 ID 0 DMA: On
CdRomPeripheral : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D atapi Port 3 ID 1 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N E: CdRom0
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D F: CdRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs:
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1023MB (1047772kB)
Free physical memory: 613MB (628028kB)
Memory in use : 40 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

27.6.2009
ISO compilation
17:25:51 #1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 424
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

17:25:51 #2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6663
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

17:25:51 #3 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3343
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

17:25:51 #4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3508
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

17:25:51 #5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 2153471 (478:32.71, 4205MB)

17:25:51 #6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

17:25:51 #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2964
Recorder: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: RITEKF - 1
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

17:25:51 #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

17:25:51 #9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 793
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2153472 (2153472) = #2153472/478:32.72
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2153472 blocks [E: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N]
--------------------------------------------------------------

17:25:51 #10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 995
Prepare [E: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4410310656, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2153472 | 0 | 0x00
2153472 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

17:25:51 #11 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 215
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

17:25:51 #12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4294
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-Yes (<64KB)

17:25:51 #13 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Caching of files started

17:25:51 #14 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4413
Cache writing successful.

17:25:51 #15 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Caching of files completed

17:25:51 #16 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process started at 16x (22.160 KB/s)

17:25:51 #17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

17:25:51 #18 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3225
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

17:25:51 #19 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3381
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

17:25:51 #20 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9872
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 2.1 (33)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Revision number of maximum recording speed: 6.0
Revision number of minimum recording speed: -
Revision number table of recording speed: 1.0 2.0 3.0 4.0 5.0 - -
Class: 0
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 60 00 10 20 30 40 50 - 00 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 .`[email protected]!....
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

17:25:51 #21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

17:26:15 #22 SPTI -1064 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1064)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x21
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 20 00 00 00
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 21
Buffer x09f301c0: Len x10000
0x2B 7A 40 8F 0F 96 25 F4 B7 9C 4F 13 1F EC 25 44
0xE1 14 D1 A0 EE 1D 45 92 74 88 56 97 4D 49 0F AF
0x75 83 4A DB 8E 21 A6 7F 46 64 4B 66 9E 7B 18 AD

17:26:15 #23 CDR -1064 File Writer.cpp, Line 303
Invalid block address
E: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N

17:26:15 #24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3783
EndDAO: Last written address was 191 (BFh)

17:26:15 #25 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process failed at 16x (22.160 KB/s)

17:26:15 #26 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 261
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

17:26:20 #27 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11185
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

17:26:20 #28 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 424
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N(samsung) won't burn*

Does it play discs OK? If you have In-CD installed, uninstall it. Laptop optical drives are generally low quality and prone to early failure.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N(samsung) won't burn*

try disabling IMAPI service

check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## Omega_vu (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N(samsung) won't burn*

u solve my problem ty guys ,I update fireware from samsung.com,and disable IMAPI service,and it works! thank you!ray:ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202N(samsung) won't burn*

glad you have it sorted


----------

